# Topeak Ergon Team Trikot



## erkan1984 (22. Mai 2008)

wo gibts denn die Teamtrikots vom Topeak Ergon Team?
bzw gibts die überhaupt im Handel?!


----------



## jooonas (29. Mai 2008)

ich such es auch gerade... sieht hammer geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (30. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal topeak ergon direkt angeschrieben....mal sehen


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. Juni 2008)

Gibts da Fotos von dem Trikot? Bzw. schon eine Quelle wo mans bestellen kann?

mfg


----------



## wulfmanchris (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
seit Ihr schon fündig geworden ?
gurke schon seit wochen durch etliche shops und ernte nur kopfschuetteln 

christian


----------



## benne1989 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch schon das ganze Inet abgegrast und nichts gefunden


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Ergon ne Mail geschickt und gefragt. Vor ca. 3 Wochen. Leider keine Antwort..


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Oktober 2008)

mhh, mir wurde geantwortet. zitat:



> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ich dann tat und diese Nette Mail bekam...



> Hallo Herr Dennelöhr,
> 
> mein Archiv mit den Teamwearanfragen füllt sich inzwischen immer mehr, jedoch habe ich auch nach mehrfacher Anfrage an unsere Geschäftsführung keine Information erhalten, wie wir die Kleidung verkaufen. Leider stehen zudem noch keine Preise fest.
> Sobald ich näheres weiß, melde ich mich bei Ihnen.
> ...



damit sollten bis jetzt alle fragen geklärt sein 

war übrigens im Juli diesen Jahres, also noch nicht allzu alt.


----------



## wulfmanchris (6. Oktober 2008)

auf geht´s erkan1984 ...bleib dran ! lass nicht reissen


----------



## ztmguru (8. September 2009)

Mal ne kurzr frage,
gibt es zu den Trikot´s von Topeak Ergon was neues?
Sind die zu bekommen, weis da jemand was?
Alex


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. September 2009)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren! Will umbedingt son Teil haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha2 (10. September 2009)

Heda,

nein, es gibt leider nichts Neues.

Vor kurzem habe eine Mail von Sebastian Weyer bekommen.
RTI Sports ist sich immer noch nicht über "Verkaufsoptionen" in Klaren.

Merkwürdig finde nur, das es bei eBay z.B eine kurze Radhose und ein Tuch mit Ergon / Topeak Werbung zu kaufen war.

Der Verkäufer konnte / wollte mir nicht verraten, woher er/sie diese Teile bekommen hat.

Ich warte jetzt über 15 Monate auf ein Trikot bzw. Radhose im Team-Design.


Was ist daran so schwer an ein Shirt ein Preisschild dran zu kleben, Briefmarke drauf und raus damit zu den Fans 


Bis die sich geeinigt haben, habe ich mein Bike sehr wahrscheinlich schon wieder verkauft.

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Domme02 (11. September 2009)

sascha2 schrieb:


> Heda,
> 
> nein, es gibt leider nichts Neues.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollte mal jemand einer E-Mail einen Link zu diesem Thread anhängen. Dann sehen die Leute mal was denen für Gelder durch die lappen gehen. Die nachfrage nach Topeak Ergon ist außerdem nicht nur in diesem Forum groß.


----------



## ztmguru (15. September 2009)

Hay,
hab jetzt auch mal selber bei Ergon angerufen und auch die Aussage bekommen, das die Teile bereits im Lager sind, aber es gibt anscheinend noch keine Preiskalkulation und daher stehen sie noch nicht zum verkauf.


----------



## sascha2 (15. September 2009)

keine Preiskalkulation ???

guter Witz 

In meiner Firma produziere ich ebenfalls alles auf Verdacht, natürlich ohne Kalkulation. 

Erstmal alles auf Halde legen, Staub drauf und dann mal gucken, wie ich es verkauft bekomme.

Bis dato wäre ich bereit gewesen einen gewissen Preis dafür zu zahlen, ein solches Trikot zu besitzen.


Heute biete ich maximal 20,-- Euro, mehr nicht.


gruß mit neuem Shirt,
Sascha


----------



## Pumastang (22. November 2009)

Tja, auch ich versuche bereits seit gut einem Jahr die Teambekleidung zu bekommen. Logischerweise, bisher auch ohne Erfolg. Habe damals auch dem Dirk Juckwer gemailt, der mich daraufhin ebenfalls an Sebastian Weyer von RTI verwiesen hat. Ich bekam natürlich dieselbe Antwort, wie meine Vorredner. Ich habe es sogar über die Firma Maisch versucht, die ja die Trikots herstellt. Aber auch dort nur eine Absage (konnte ich mir aber auch denken).
Naja, jedenfalls vergeht mir auch so langsam die Lust daran. Wobei das nicht das einzige zu sein scheint, was RTI nicht auf die Reihe kriegt. Die können auch zur Zeit nicht die Ergon-Handschuhe HM1 organisieren. Auf die warte ich auch schon seit Juli.
Einfach nur ärgerlich...


----------



## #easy# (9. Februar 2010)

hat jemand noch mal etwas von dem Trikot gehört?? Ich würde immer noch so eins nehmen!!!
gruß
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha2 (20. Februar 2010)

wenn die sich einig sind, kannst Du meins haben.

Mein Interesse ist gegen null gegangen, solange ich dafür bezahlen muss.

Sobald ich Geld dafür bekommen, so alte Klamotten zu tragen, nehme ich eins.


gruß,
Sascha


----------



## #easy# (22. Februar 2010)

ist schon echt langsam eine "Lachnummer" das man so etwas nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. 
als dann
easy


----------



## sascha2 (7. April 2010)

Will jemand mein Trikot haben?

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (7. April 2010)

Eventuell..

- Alter?
- Größe?
- wie oft getragen / gewaschen?
- Lezta Preiz?


----------



## sascha2 (9. Dezember 2010)

Da bekomme ich doch nach über zwei ( in Worten zwei ) Jahren die Information, es jetzt die original Teamtrikots zu kaufen gibt 




> Hallo Fan des Topeak-Ergon Teams,
> 
> Du hattest angefragt ob es die Trikots und Hosen des Topeak-Ergon Racing Teams zu kaufen gibt. Diese Möglichkeit gibt es nun.
> Die Bekleidung wird exklusiv über den fitinstyle.de Onlineshop vertrieben. Es handelt sich hierbei um die original Teamtrikots, mit denen die Profis an den Start gehen.



Zum Preis von insgesamt 119,80. 

Für so alte Klamotten ein stolzer Preis.

Das nenne ich Fanfreundlich ...

Ich kauf keins.


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (9. Dezember 2010)

sascha2 schrieb:


> Zum Preis von insgesamt 119,80.
> 
> Für so alte Klamotten ein stolzer Preis.
> 
> ...



Hi an alle!

Es handelt sich hierbei um die aktuellen Modelle (2010) des Topeak-Ergon Racing Teams. Exakt diese Qualität wird vom Team gefahren. Die bisherige Verzögerung tut uns leid.

Das Trikot, sowie die Radhose bekommt Ihr für jeweils 59,90  hier!

Grüße
Christian
RTI Sports


----------



## Elisio (7. Januar 2011)

stimmt, ist wirklich viel für n altes trikot, die aktuellen tragen nämlich logischerweise nun nicht mehr das rotwild, sondern das canyon logo. versteh nur nicht warum man im dezember noch ein trikot rausbringt, wenn längst feststeht, dass man das team gewechselt hat.

http://www.canyon.com/heroes/topeak_ergon/index.html
-->Material


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (9. Januar 2011)

Elisio schrieb:


> versteh nur nicht warum man im dezember noch ein trikot rausbringt, wenn längst feststeht, dass man das team gewechselt hat.



Ich kann es mir schon vorstellen: Die alten Klodden müssen ja nun noch einem Verwendungszweck zugeführt werden. Das Team braucht die Klamotten nicht mehr. Logisch, oder? Sonst würde man mit den 11er Modellen starten, und den Rest zum günstigen Preis verkaufen..


----------



## lonleyrider (29. Juli 2013)

Hab mal bei Topeak Ergon nachgefragt, hier die Antwort:

Hallo, leider gibt es zur Zeit keine Teamkleidung im Einzelhandel. Wir freuen uns natürlich über das rege Interesse an den Jerseys und Shorts aber leider wird das dieses Jahr noch nichts. Wir sind aber da dran und wollen fürs nächste Jahr die Teamkleidung im Einzelhandel haben. Sorry wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss. Danke aber trotzdem für dein Interesse, ich hoffe du bleibst uns treu! Grüße und Ride on! Kay


----------



## lonleyrider (26. April 2014)

I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (29. April 2014)

...die Aussage erhielt ich letztes Jahr auch schon...

Wäre jedenfalls ne schöne Sache. Hose hab ich über die Bucht bekommen, Radl ist auch da (allerdings aus Rotwild-Zeiten).
Ich würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## merida1506 (4. November 2014)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...die Aussage erhielt ich letztes Jahr auch schon...
> 
> Wäre jedenfalls ne schöne Sache. Hose hab ich über die Bucht bekommen, Radl ist auch da (allerdings aus Rotwild-Zeiten).
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen



Die Team Bekleidung von Topeak ergon gibt es jetzt bei canyon.com, habe mir schon 2 Trikots bestellt, Hose gibt es leider momentan nicht in meiner Größe ! Falls noch noch jemand interesse an den klamotten hat  

Grüße


----------



## Andi_72 (4. November 2014)

Richtig! Bei Canyon zu bekommen. Allerdings mit Canyon-Schriftzug und das grün ist etwas heller als früher bei Rotwild/Topeak.
Kommen für mich nicht in Betracht, da ich einen Rahmen in Teamlackierung von 2009 im Keller habe...


----------



## merida1506 (4. November 2014)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Richtig! Bei Canyon zu bekommen. Allerdings mit Canyon-Schriftzug und das grün ist etwas heller als früher bei Rotwild/Topeak.
> Kommen für mich nicht in Betracht, da ich einen Rahmen in Teamlackierung von 2009 im Keller habe...



Ja das ''Grün'' ist auch eher Gelb  aber ich finds ziemlich geil ! und der preis von 49,99 ist auch vollkommen ok find ich, aber wenn die farbe zu deinem modell nicht passt dann ist es weniger gut


----------

